# Sweet little girl - tiny Cockapoo



## julia1980 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lizzie is a real sweetie, she is spayed, vaccinated and ready to go to her forever home, she is in the care of little dog rescue and her full details can be found here; The Little Dog Rescue - Lizzie - 11 mth Jackapoo - Huddersfield

Hope she is not waiting too long.

Julia


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

What a little cutie! Hope she gets a new forever home soon


----------



## zan23rd (Nov 27, 2013)

edited, no longer looking.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The thread is a year old so I wouldn't hold out much hope on this one. Also it isn't a good idea to put your email address on an open forum - I suggest you edit your post to remove it or I can do it for you. You can be contacted by Visitor Message on here or, once you have made 25 posts you may use the Private Message facility.


----------



## leicesterlad (Feb 9, 2012)

Just posted on another thread you've started
/dog-rescue-adoption/338289-looking-adopt-cockapoo.html#post1063386477


----------



## Stedman42 (Aug 6, 2012)

You seem to be a very busy bunny Zan. I see you also have an ad on viva street. I would consider taking it down as I hear on the grape vine your hubby has no intention of getting a dog till well after Christmas


----------

